# Which is the best algsheet to recommend to beginners who want to learn 3-style?



## abunickabhi (Feb 26, 2021)

Most of the algsheets are listed out here https://bestsiteever.ru/tables/, but the good algsheet, old ones with old buffers, new ones, new and extensive ones with floating buffers are all mixed up.

I want to know which algsheet should I be recommending to a beginner who wants to start with 3-style and is committed to learn everything.

Good candidates are (in no specific order): 

Max's sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RwomJ7KoWApof61SnEcSEnXbXeFVfSi94RLc5H-Us9I/edit?usp=sharing
(Full floating sheet and very fast algs)

Elliott's sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1txRjB-fAWWSM-1e1w-eJbDp9xhu0ZDwLWQdswNZhcew/edit?usp=sharing
(Full floating sheet and very fast algs)

Daniel's sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yHyLJDvVbuEsoHONefUq7jAAFta9qM9wydwfSrJOZWQ/edit?usp=sharing
(Some really good cases and a reference sheet that many BLDers use)

Jack's sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17cEtotfUXYQeCMpEp1H9qhVmbACsO3tmzKOM2zj-9PQ/edit?usp=sharing
(A very popular sheet already)

Enoch's sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DK46hkWpxxynEUrj2ppYq0XsG18jy4oLTM3887vquT8/edit?usp=sharing
(Excel generator styled sheet, giving good candidates for each case of UF/UFR, parity and floating is not included here)

Graham's sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnKGJMHN3SAOcZxem3XJ5tBm7Dk1dTRcZ7KcXYbGP4/edit?usp=sharing
(Both old and new buffers included, some big cube algs also included)


----------



## ZB2op (Feb 26, 2021)

Tbh Jperm's sheet is actually quite good because he groups them into categories that he teaches in his video so you can try and work it out from that if you're stuck. The only problem is that some of the algs are quite bad.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 3, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> Tbh Jperm's sheet is actually quite good because he groups them into categories that he teaches in his video so you can try and work it out from that if you're stuck. The only problem is that some of the algs are quite bad.


Ahhh, most of the BLD algs have changed a lot, even after 2019, have not checked Jperm's sheet though.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 3, 2021)

My personal favorite is Graham's even though I don't do bigBLD


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 7, 2021)

I'd recommend consulting multiple sheets to compare. Personally I'd recommend Graham's the most.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

Any written down tutorials for the new BLD beginner's methods like BOP or NZ? I am looking for them.


----------

